# Harrington dog food



## Honey08 (29 July 2011)

Anyone feed it/ know anything about it?  Am trying to move away from Bakers.

It says it is free from dairy, soya and wheat, and has no artificial flavours or colours.  It is sold at our local supermarket, so would be convenient...


----------



## ThePinkPony (29 July 2011)

lol,  i got given a bag by MIL, dog bloody loved it.  

I've put  her on bakers again (shoot me) because she was looking a little skinny and didnt like  JW/IAMS/Eukanuba and bakers is her fave, she looks good on it too,  smells  better too.


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2011)

I gave them half bakers, half harringtons last night.  Choc lab wolfed everything without noticing - you could give her a scoop of pebbles and she wouldn't notice, but yellow boy picked out every last bit of Bakers first!


----------



## ThePinkPony (29 July 2011)

hehee, sounds like mine. she will leave a bowl of food for days if she doesnt want it,  or pick out bits she likes and leave the rest, bakers really is the only one she eats all of, and she eats ALOT of it.

I dont mind, shes old, she can have what she likes.


----------



## soloabe (29 July 2011)

Of course they will eat bakers first. Its like offering a kid candy or salad?

Stick with it. I don't know the new food but it can't contain as many carcinogens as bakers.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 July 2011)

http://www.labradoodle.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14344

Go to 6th post down. Googling is a quick way to get several reviews. I would not touch this stuff.

Please please please hearken to Katielou: Bakers contains a known carcinogenic and may not be stored near cattle feed in case it enters the human food chain. It has been widely posted about on here and I just can't understand why anyone would feed that rubbish to their beloved pet. It contains a cancer causing ingredient. Come on! 

Yes, I feel very strongly about this, I fed my dog supermarket crap food and he died of stomach and spinal cancer, so I will get on my soapbox about this.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 July 2011)

Do you think, down the line, generation wise, we will see dogs dropping like flies because of some of these foods?

I am not going to name any because I do not want to be taken to the cleaners by large multinationals, but a lot of relatively young, fit, top competition dogs on the continent have died unexpectedly in the past wee while, my older dog's father included, and all were fed on 'premium' food. These dogs should have been living to 12, 13, 14, not 6, 7, 8.

Back when dried food started out, I am sure it was a godsend and I am sure there was much more meat content. As with other things, as budgets tighten, bulk and filler ingredients become a higher percentage of the food to cut costs.

My own dog has weird food intolerances which I now believe are *partly* the product of feeding dried food - what sort of a carnivore is intolerant to high levels of protein?!

I am a hypocrite, I do feed it sparingly to one dog and as the only feed to the other (as mentioned, it is all he can tolerate ) but I do think there are bigger problems waiting down the line.

And I would never even have ventured down this road had I not come on this forum.

Sorry for ramble


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 July 2011)

Honestly, CC, I think we will.  I just don't get how PaH can sell it and how it's not yet known by everyone quite how scary the ingredients are. The power of advertising is gob smacking, it really is.

I'm astonished at how many people pop up asking about itchy/allergic dogs and then they say what they're feeding and it clicks into place.

I had an extremely emotional conversation with a GSD breeder near here who runs a pet cemetery. He always asks owners what food they gave ( know, weird question when you've just lost your pet) and he's trying to educate people into feeding better quality.

If your dog tolerates nothing else and you know about the ingredients, then ok. If you can try something else, then even better. 

It's been so hard to switch the older dog to raw, but I've persisted and he's starved for a couple of days but finally, he eats anything I give him (bar offal, but liver cake is a marvellous thing!)

I'm absolutely convinced that my boy wouldn't have died at 7 if he'd been fed better quality food. I've learned a damned hard lesson and I wish people would ignore the big money adverts and check ingredients. Hopefully, the gen pub will realise and boycott pr the big companies will improve what they put in there.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 July 2011)

If B had not have pulled all of his hair out and scratched until he bled, I would have kept him on raw. At that time, it seemed to trigger an absolute explosion and I never want to put him through that again, he was genuinely miserable and if anyone had seen him they would have reported me.

So mulch, it is. If he thrived on Bakers, he would get it, but it doesn't mean I would recommend it to other people. He thrived on the (now discontinued, grrr) Jollyes own brand fish and rice, which was perfect for him but I would never have encouraged others to rush out and buy it


----------



## keeperscottage (29 July 2011)

Of my six dogs, I feed raw to five except for one Springer who has a very (and I mean VERY!) dodgy tum! Aged three now, she was on a drip for two days at less than a year old because of her delicate tum which has been settled by a diet of 50% Harringtons and 50% Nature Diet. Even OH's fussy poodles eat it !


----------



## Oneofthepack (30 July 2011)

I used Harringtons as a back up to JWB when I couldn't get to the stockist as it seemed the most easily available similar food, but it's tough if they change the ingredients after you start using it as you wouldn't check it again!

Choosing the right food is so hard and for every one person that says a particular food is great another one will say it's crap. Lots of people on here swear by raw but I couldn't get it right despite getting a proper nutritionist to devise a diet specific to my old lady and she looked rubbish after a few weeks.

I use Autarky which is the best I could find as in allergenic, no wheat or soya etc and lots of others on here popped up and said the same. Mine all look 100% on it, they seem to like it (though I do cheat and add a little meaty gravy) and it's cheap too!


----------



## keeperscottage (30 July 2011)

Autarky and Dodson & Horrells' Chudley is apprently the same product AND it's cheaper than Autarky! Chudley do a Sensistive, too!


----------



## shadowboy (30 July 2011)

Wafcol is brilliant and goes much further than the recommended feeding level. Se dogs do well on one thing and not food they should do well on. Pup can only stomach either science plan puppy or the natural dog food company puppy. Nothing else seems to put weight on him.


----------



## shadowboy (30 July 2011)

Se should say some. Sorry on my phone.


----------



## Louby (31 July 2011)

Gosh its all so confusing.  Im in the process of changing to a sensitive diet after my dog was ill.  It may not have been the food, vet said probably virus or something dodgy he ate.
I really dont want to do raw diet due to storage and tbh I wouldnt know where to start  and as he was fussy he had both wet food mixed with dry.  Ive used skinners field and trial and BETA in the past.  I have just bought Naturediet for the wet (has turned his nose up at this before) and Burgess sensitive dry.
Ive read wet is bad and you should feed dry and vice versa.  Im confused.
What is a decent dry food for sensitive tums?


----------



## soloabe (31 July 2011)

Fish4dogs is wondeful for sensitive dogs.

Limited ingredent
Grain free
And fish based.


----------



## Oneofthepack (31 July 2011)

Louby said:



			Ive read wet is bad and you should feed dry and vice versa.  Im confused.
What is a decent dry food for sensitive tums?
		
Click to expand...

I know it's a minefield isn't it!

My lurcher Alf had several nasty bouts of colitis and I gave up trying lots of different food as it was costly and he still got sick so for the past 2 years he's been on Royal Canin prescription sensitive dry food from the vet. It's hellishly expensive but it did work. Gradually I've started introducing other cheaper dry food and he's now on 1/2 and 1/2 RC and Burns small bite and seems OK


----------



## soloabe (31 July 2011)

Wet food is better than dry.

It's not true that dry cleans teeth quite the opposite actually.

The problem is in the UK getting good quality wet food.


----------



## lexiedhb (31 July 2011)

I think the Wainwrights trays are pretty good Katie.... from P@H


----------



## soloabe (31 July 2011)

It's ok. But its very low protein and grain inclusive which a wet food really doesn't need to be.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2011)

Well we've been on the Harringtons for a week now, and have had really runny, smelly yellow poops, bad wind and lots of throwing up so far...

Not overly impressed.  Had none of that on big bad Bakers!


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 August 2011)

Have you tried Skinners?


----------



## soloabe (2 August 2011)

I would go for fish4dogs.

Fish based which is the most easily digested.
No grains

Harrigtons still has corn as the main ingredent having just looked at it.

Also did you transition or go cold turkey?

Expect some upset. Somone going from only eating fried food to eating veggies is going to have some upset too!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 August 2011)

Try Skinners


----------



## Hedwards (3 August 2011)

Another vote for skinners here - have both mine on it and they are both doing really well, have them on Salmon & Rice.

I tried JWB which was fine, but just way to expensive with two,
I tried Burns Millie didnt like it at all, and again very expensive compared to Skinners,
I tried Arden Grange, as a puppy Millie refused to eat the puppy food, but all grown up she would eat the 'mini' version wolfing it all down, however once Suzy came along I wanted to find something that i could ideally feed both of them.
For a long while when Millie was little I had her on the Duck Raw diet, which was brilliant, worked perfectly for us, but I only have a very small fridge with a freezer compartment at the top, so not ideal for that diet when you need to feed two of them, Would definitely go back to it if i get a bigger freezer though.

I did also try Royal Canin (never ever again) Millie wasnt keen, and she did the most terrible bottom burps i've ever had to encounter!

I'm paying about £20 for a 15k sack which is lasting approximately 6 weeks with my two,


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 August 2011)

Just a reminder: 


Quote:
Originally Posted by CheekoAndCo  
Cheeko's skin was awful when he was on Bakers. It's still bad but not as near. He would always be covered in cysts. Makes you wonder why they are allowed to make it if it's that dangerous.
Here you go: From Bakers' review

"We note that BHA, BHT and propyl gallate are chemical preservatives. The first two are known to be carcinogenic and have been banned from use in human foods in most countries for around 50 years."

Dog Food Reviews - Bakers Complete Rabbit & Duck Medley & Select Vegetables - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2011)

No I eased them on to it over a few days, not cold turkey.

I really need something that is easy to get hold of, and isn't going to break the bank.


----------



## soloabe (3 August 2011)

Keep at it for a little while longer.

Can you get a hold of some pumpkin of sweet potato? That can be used to firm poops up.


----------

